# Identifying Datsun



## blunt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello,

I seek help in identifying the model of the car in the photo below. I believe it's a Datsun, but not sure what model. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It looks a bit like a late 1970's Sunny but something looks different about it as it looks a bit bigger and I don't think they had rear head rests fitted. Too bad the shot wasn't from the side , it would make things a lot easier.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I forgot to ask in what country was the photo taken? It is hard to tell the cars size in the photo, I see it is right hand drive so it might have been originally a Japan only model of which there were many, that most countries never got. it could be a Laurel or Violet from the late 70's or early 80's. Any Jap model experts out there?


----------



## blunt (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply... The picture was taken in Malaysia.. But I believe they follow the UK spec, because it used to be a British colony.

Unfortunately, I don't have any other photo... 

It's reminiscent of Nissan Laurel - http://members.fortunecity.com/misnis/images/STMvc-379f.jpg , but still... slightly different. Bryan's Datsun Laurel Page


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a look at your Laurel link and some bits of it like the right hand mirror and the shallow boot area do look similar to the four door late 70's model but not other bits such as the rear lights. Actually the 2 door versions are almost but not quite the same as 240k's that were sold in Australia but they were Skyline based. Being in Malaysia it might have been a direct Japanese import model. There were certainly a lot of different models sold worldwide.


----------

